# I will toss in a few more pics..



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Big Papa~ Marked For Death This One Is! 


















The Rut Is On.. :lol:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pics! Yeah, that one pic looks like the "chase phase".


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Time to get serious


----------



## LongLiveFredBear (Oct 5, 2010)

cant wait till monday morning!


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking good around your spot, go get em!!! Great pic's also!!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the teaser


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is another pic.. Front bird has some hooks on him..


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Holy moly! Look at those beautiful birds.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Looks like some dandies in there. Good luck bagging one Dan!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

There are quite a few good ones this year Jeff!! These pics are right across the tracks from where we setup in the ground blind with guage a few years ago.. Goint to pull a card from another camera today to see whats on another property I have never hunted..


----------



## bustapapa (Mar 25, 2009)

keep scouting dan.cant wait to get up to hunt...don


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Have lots of birds pegged already just waiting for D Day!! LOL!! :lol:

All the guys I am taking are in the May season so they are safe for a little bit yet.. I did take my buddies 15 yr old boy out yesterday morning and put 4 jakes in front of him at 10-20 yards and he would not pull the trigger and then last night about 7:30 put a tom in front of him at 25 yards and he got turkey fever and missed at 25 yards, 35 yards and 45 yards or close to those.. :lol: I dont know how he missed cause he was using my gun and I know its patterned to kill but I will probably get him back out after the weekend!

Taking my daughter to Indiana this Friday to get her her first turkey!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Thought maybe that was the swampy area in background, but certainly the same neck of the woods. Good luck getting that young feller back on a bird. Certainly looks like plenty there to play with.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Dont have him hunting there Jeff.. This was over behind his place.. I have not been to this property as of yet.. Just been watching it.. He has a real big one over by his house he just didnt show so hopefully once this weather breaks he will turn back up and we can get after him..


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

great pics, thanks for posting. Love to watch em strut!!


----------

